# Books on music you have?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Lucien Rabetet Une Histoire de la musique (édition robert lafond)
Denis Morrier Carlo Gesualdo (edition fayard)
Olivier Cullin Breve histoire de la musique aux moyen-age

Than my last one his incredible reading :Guidee de la musique de la renaissance by Françoise Ferrand (fayard les indispensables de la musique) giga encyclopedia lost of italians and franco-flemish composers , this is sweet.

Have a good night ladie's & Gentelmen im exhausted.

I dit my best to post something worthy, but this is the best i can :tiphat:


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Don't have many... I'm going to try and get *Music in the Castle of Heaven: A Portrait of Johann Sebastian Bach* by John Eliot Gardiner and Charles Rosen's book *The Classical Style*


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I bought this soon after I started collecting classical music CD's (in Dutch). Helped me a lot, even though it was woefully conservative. This was all before internet.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a ton of music books. They always help me discover something new, even if a book only has a couple new insights.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Aboit seven feet of shelf space. My go to books for browsing are the 5 volumes of Andrew Porters collected New Yorker pieces.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Tallisman said:


> Don't have many... I'm going to try and get *Music in the Castle of Heaven: A Portrait of Johann Sebastian Bach* by John Eliot Gardiner and Charles Rosen's book *The Classical Style*


Two great choices. They are not light reading, but they will be reference sources for a long time to come.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Too many to remember. I remember getting a thick one volume version of Grove Encyclopedia for my 18th birthday from my dad. One of my first books on music that I LOVED! One of my latest purchases is "Modern Music and After" by Paul Griffiths.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Have a few books

Oxford Dictionary of Music
Oxford Dictionary of Musical Terms
Trio written by Boman Desai Biography about the Schumanns and Brahms
Classical Music for Dummies Found out about this site through this book
Ultimate Classic FM Hall of Fame
Eyewitness Companions Classical Music Just bought this one today


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I have some:
-Biographies (Mahler, Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Bach, Casals, Gould, on my wish list: Brahms)
- A little encyclopedia of music's history, and an ilustrated encyclopedia of music instruments (love this)
-Glenn Gould, writings and letters
-Alfred Brendel, On music (now reading this (spanish edition), very enjoyable), and From A to Z
-Michel Schneider, Musique nocturne, a favorite, beautiful book, very well written. 
-Charles Rosen's book on Schoenberg, a moving one. No matter if you love or hate this composer, this reading will change your mind about him.
-A classical cd guide, since the internet I don't use it that much, but I still like to have it.
I have some others on popular music: Beatles, Pink Floyd and, above all, jazz.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

As a beginning traveler in the vast world of classical music I found The Rough Guide indispensable:

https://www.amazon.com/Rough-Guide-...=UTF8&qid=1500139111&sr=1-1#reader_1848364768


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

- I have the Rosen book on Schoenberg (as mentioned by Heliogabo). 
- Rollo Myers's book about Erik Satie (perhaps one the first musical history books I ever bought). Several other Satie books. 
- One about Irving Berlin: _As Thousands Cheer_.
- A history of ragtime.
- A biography of Johann Strauss (an older book probably from the 40s).
- A Penguin dictionary of Music
- An old Pelican book on the HIstory of Music in England by Eric Blom (who was music critic for the Manchester Guardian in the 20s and a contributor to Grove's).

Most of the biographical/history books I borrowed from the library in the pre-internet world. Including a book on Debussy I wish I could find again.

Most of my other books are theory books:

- Schoenberg's two books on composition and harmony.
- Hindemith's harmony book.
- Walter Piston's books on counterpoint and orchestration.
- An Open University text on harmony by George Pratt.
- Harmony, Melody, Composition by Sturman
- Some old RCM theory pamphlets.
- Assorted pocket study scores.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I many music books too, over 70, so I will just recommend one: Three Classics in the Aesthetic of Music. It has long essays by Debussy, Ives and Busoni.


----------

